# Temporary home for two cats



## Sjk89 (Jan 13, 2015)

I wrote on here a few months ago about finding a temporary home for my two cats who are sisters. 
I am looking for somewhere near the Southampton area who will be able to house my cats for just over two weeks from 17th April - 4th march. I am booking them into a cattery for a longer term but the cattery will not accept them until two weeks after their vaccinations and as I'm moving house and new tenants are moving into my current location I cannot prolong my stay. 
Any help finding someone to house my cats would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Could the cats not have their jabs now then go into the cattery on the 17th? 
I'd imagine finding a foster home for just 2 weeks will be tricky - not sure how CC is set up right now but if it's just for a short period it might be worth asking her?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I offered before on the other threads asking for help but I am not close enough to Southampton for the poster.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Could the cats not have their jabs now then go into the cattery on the 17th?
> I'd imagine finding a foster home for just 2 weeks will be tricky - not sure how CC is set up right now but if it's just for a short period it might be worth asking her?


I also don't understand why they cant have their jabs now? Alternatively, why don't you place an advert for a home boarder.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dog Home Boarding Sitter Sitting | Hampshire | The Good Dog Guide

I know the title says 'dogs' but there are lots of home boarders for both cats and dogs


----------

